
The FBI Botched Its DNC Hack Warning in 2016 but Says It Won’t Next Time - elorant
https://www.wired.com/story/fbi-hacking-victim-notifications/
======
mwfunk
One issue with the article: it talks about the DNC hack but not the RNC. Both
were hacked by Fancy Bear, but only the DNC info was dumped online. Whatever
they got from the RNC stayed secret, almost certainly for kompromat.

~~~
sevenf0ur
The RNC was not hacked, that's fake news:
[https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2017/jan/11/donald-
tru...](https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2017/jan/11/donald-trump/trump-
says-russians-were-unable-hack-republican-na/)

> While Russians were able to get into the email accounts of some Republican
> individuals and state-level Republican organizations, they did not break
> into the Republican National Committee’s current system, according to the
> director of the FBI.

It looks like the Russians tried to hack everyone and were largely successful
against the DNC.

~~~
Simulacra
Wired seems to disagree with you.

[https://www.wired.com/2017/01/russia-hacked-older-
republican...](https://www.wired.com/2017/01/russia-hacked-older-republican-
emails-fbi-director-says/)

and Reuters: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-russia-cyber-
rnc/russ...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-russia-cyber-rnc/russia-
hacked-republican-state-campaigns-but-not-trumps-fbi-head-idUSKBN14U2DD)

